# What do you think to halties?



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

would like to know your views and ideas on halties, why you like or diss like them, putting them on, people thinking they are muzzles, what would you change or what would make you try one?

any feed back on them would be fab,

Thanks


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i personaly won't use them, they only seem to work when they are on the dog from my expiriance and don't cure the problem. i know of someone who left an old halti on a dog while it was tied up and it managed to get the nose bit around its neck and half strangled its self but i think the newer ones have better cheek pieces to stop that now?


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I am reluctantly using one on Connie occasionally, although I am not proud to admit it! I resorted to it as her previous owners inadvertantly 'taught' her to pull and when we first got her back she almost pulled my husband (who is a big bloke!) over. I persevered with a flat collar and lead for 4 months and we had a massive improvement, always undone by my husband when he walked her! I then had major abdominal surgery and couldn't risk being pulled at all but had to walk her, so we got one as a temporary measure. I also get my husband to use it when he walks her, so he can't undo the good I have done with her. (he lets her pull!) 

I used it as a training aid only, not instead of training and I have to say it has helped things along, as I can now walk all three dogs whilst pushing my son in his pushchair with her on her flat, plain collar. 

I wouldn't have resorted to it in any other circumstances and she absolutely hates it. I also wouldn't use one on a pup.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Do you not like it because how it fits or is it more on the action.

Basicly i am a saddler a friend and i run agility dog, a common problem is control at comps. alot of dog have halties on and in the wrong hands they are evil and couse whiplash, eye injury, friction burns, just to name a few the other few you can see sledging past on there harnesses lol

We have a design that is basicly a coller but can have an attachment for times like these the action is comletly different to the normal haltie and only a small amount of pressure can be applied to the nose to matter how hard they are handled.
With the old halties the action twists the dogs head ours is designed to be use on a give and take idea as in if the dog pulls forward it get pressure but when walking properly it does not have any effect and sits in one position at all times.

As you pointed out it is a training issue and i do have the same problem when other people (mainly my husband) walk my dog. its more a some thing for pet owners or wild comp dogs.

as i rule i would never have used one or adviced anyone to get one but seeing as there is a demand for them we decided to make a dog friendly one so thanks for your replys as its starting to build put a wider pic and confirming what we already felt.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I do not like halties at all.

The best form of control I have seen, is The Gentle Leader. A lot of my clients use this and it works a treat


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> I do not like halties at all.
> 
> The best form of control I have seen, is The Gentle Leader. A lot of my clients use this and it works a treat


I haven't heard of this? How does it work? My Cocker Spaniel is inclined to pull, he always has, and although we have been consistent, as soon as the children come out with us he is trying to pull away in front. I have disc trouble and I struggle with him then. I have been looking at halties but have been really reluctant  would love to know more about this?


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

To be honest, I've yet to meet a dog that is totally relaxed wearing one, they always seem to try and get them off or pull against them and spin round.
Perhaps this is because they are normally used as a corrective measure once the bad habit of pulling has become a problem. maybe it's different if they have always worn one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

What exactly is a halti? We have a gentle leader, I thought that came under the halti category?


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

It is a type of haltie just changed the design a little works the same.

Think i will have to call in some thing completely differrent. you all say what we think too so will let you know more when we have the final design, It's mainly a collar and works on pressure points like with the horses be nice head collar.

Are dogs are all trained to the highest standard for agility 3 running to grade (7) some retired and some pups and between us we now have 14 all but 2 collies i have lost two oap's this year and have a puppy on the way. we see halties and harness used on hundreds of dogs weekly but this is different to normal pet owners, show and obediance owners/handlers so its really good for us to get a wider view on what everyone thinks. 
Thanks for all your replys so far and keep them coming its a big help


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I think that they are all much of a muchness. I've tried the Halti, the Gentle Leader, the PAH equivalent of the Halti and the Canny Collar.

Out of those, I prefer the Canny Collar - I think the dog can pull a tiny bit still, if it really wants to, but it doesn't pull the head sideways like some of the other do and dogs seem to mind it less. After the initial period of adjustment (couple of days) my dogs don't mind it any more than they mind having a normal collar on.

LLW with a flat collar is still very much a work in progress for my 10 month old (entirely my fault - I get fed up stopping, starting, about-turning, doubling back... the neighbours were all starting to think I've got Alzheimers) so I use the Canny Collar when I know I haven't the time/patience for teaching LLW properly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

The only thing that I don't like about them is that the seem to sit very close to the eye - I have used one and it works OK - GUT - I would never ever leave one on an unattended dog.
regards
sue
ps - about to try the K9 bridle - anyone used that???


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

louise5031 said:


> What exactly is a halti? We have a gentle leader, I thought that came under the halti category?


Louise, its actually quite a bit different. I am hopeless at explaining objects, best to look at the diagram of both.

I can only go by comments from our clients, and of all the training aids on the market, gentle leaders seem to score a big.

The trick is, to get your dog to associate the wearing of one of these, with a pleasant experience, such as a food reward. That way, he will almost look forward to wearing it :wink:


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have no experiance of the head haltie but I do use the Haltie boddy harness with my small dog and find it works very well. 
Chris


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> thi
> 
> Out of those, I prefer the Canny Collar - I think the dog can pull a tiny bit still, if it really wants to,


Not heard of the Canny Collar before - what is it? Appreciate any tips on lead pulling!

Persevered with Halti after some previous posts on here as Archie really hated it but took advice and now only put it on occasionally if he pulls really badly but don't have to actually attach the lead to it!!!  It does work but I don't like how he looks so miserable with it on and the fact it looks a bit like a muzzle.


----------



## bengalpudel (Oct 25, 2008)

I LOVE the Halties
They are great and doing a fab job.......

.......but it makes my blood boil when I see that all dog owner are using them wrong!!!!!! :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:

Where I live 3 out of 5 dogs which you see are having a haltie and NON of the owner are able to use them as they should do!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for my rant but it drives me mad and it showes that it is the owners having a problem and not the dog.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have tried two halties on my dogs as they pull like crazy , but my black damaged his nose he had to go to vet and i spent two weeks every day putting it on with treats but he hated it and would roll all over the floor, my jazz didnt like it neither so i went back to flat collars and half checks and they both still pull .


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i dont see a difference in haltis to gentle leader 
They are both much the same attached to the dogs head (i googled pictures)
we were going to use a halti when cobi is 6 months old to have more control over him when we walk him....he doesnt pull that bad anymore but we were still going to give it a try, as i cant hold on to him if he wants to pull


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

dottycon said:


> Not heard of the Canny Collar before - what is it? Appreciate any tips on lead pulling!
> 
> Persevered with Halti after some previous posts on here as Archie really hated it but took advice and now only put it on occasionally if he pulls really badly but don't have to actually attach the lead to it!!!  It does work but I don't like how he looks so miserable with it on and the fact it looks a bit like a muzzle.


The Canny Collar works similarly to the Halti inasmuch as it has a loop which goes over the dog's nose as well as the normal collar part around the neck - the main difference is, the point of control, where the lead clips on, is at the back of the dog's neck like a normal collar, rather than under the chin like the Halti. Which means that the dog's head doesn't get pulled to the side - when it pulls, the collar works on the neck and the nose equally.

I think you can only get them online...

The Canny Collar 13.95 Enjoy walking your dog again


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Natik said:


> i dont see a difference in haltis to gentle leader
> They are both much the same attached to the dogs head (i googled pictures)
> we were going to use a halti when cobi is 6 months old to have more control over him when we walk him....he doesnt pull that bad anymore but we were still going to give it a try, as i cant hold on to him if he wants to pull


Like I said Natik, I am hopeless at trying to explain how things work  The halti does not have a collar, but attaches around the ears and nose. The gentle leader has a collar. Oh God that sounds terrible  Have a look on a gentle leaders diagram and a halti, you will see what I mean then


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Natik said:


> i dont see a difference in haltis to gentle leader
> They are both much the same attached to the dogs head (i googled pictures)
> we were going to use a halti when cobi is 6 months old to have more control over him when we walk him....he doesnt pull that bad anymore but we were still going to give it a try, as i cant hold on to him if he wants to pull


The main difference is that the gentle leader is fixed with a clip under the chin, so you size it to your dogs muzzle, so it should never ride into te eyes or press on the tear ducts. The Halti, comes in more sizes, but the part round the muzzle is looser, and moves up and down, added to this most dogs have the wrong size.
I think there a quite a few other head collars on the market now also, I don't use them, but have recommended them for clients dogs.
They are just a training aid though, not a replacement for training.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> The main difference is that the gentle leader is fixed with a clip under the chin, so you size it to your dogs muzzle, so it should never ride into te eyes or press on the tear ducts. The Halti, comes in more sizes, but the part round the muzzle is looser, and moves up and down, added to this most dogs have the wrong size.
> I think there a quite a few other head collars on the market now also, I don't use them, but have recommended them for clients dogs.
> *They are just a training aid though, not a replacement for training*.


That is absolutely the point and what I think a lot of people miss.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

jackson said:


> That is absolutely the point and what I think a lot of people miss.


Yes I agree. Our trainer recommended we bought a double ended lead to attach to both the collar and the gentle leader, that way once the gentle leader is ready to come off after a good few training sessions, the dog is still used to walking to heel with the feel of the usual collar/lead, therefore not just only walking to heel with the gentle leader on. I think thats what the problem is with some people who arent using it as a training aid only. As soon as they try their dogs on a normal collar/lead the dog pulls again and so the halti goes back on.

I see so many people "holding" their dogs back with the halti/gentle leader, what on earth is the point of that? Yes they have good control as the dog cant go anywhere but what exactly is the dog learning? nothing.


----------

